# Протрузия Th6-Th7,  как не навредить при занятиях спортом



## Крусанова Инна (24 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте. С конца 14го года начала болеть спина именно при скручивании, наклонах сейчас уж не помню в какую сторону, но в какую-то одну только сторону) Летом 15го года доехала до МРТ и оказалась протрузия грудного отдела. Невропатолог сказала типа грыж в этом отделе не бывает, заниматься спортом укреплять спину (спина действительно с детства слабая), что это мол после беременности "вылезло", натаскала коляской и все такое...Боль тогда сняла таблетками, еще уколы прописывала врач но я не проставила, таблетки помогли...Хожу сейчас в спортзал 3ий месяц, но исключаю всяческие скручивающие моменты...Боль возникает изредка ненадолго. Может есть конкретные противопоказания (от дежурного тренера в зале толку мало), чтобы не навредить, и чтобы эти 2 мм не переросли в грыжу все-таки( ???


----------



## La murr (25 Фев 2016)

*Крусанова Инна*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Крусанова Инна (25 Фев 2016)

Сейчас мне 29 лет...насчет какая работа - и бегаю, и сижу за компьютером , и стою, и поднимаю тяжести ( газовые балоны- во время беременности появилась гигрома на запястье) но боли в спине впервые  появились через полгода после родов и потом через несколько мес я поехала на мрт.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Фев 2016)

Невропатолог заблуждается.
Противопоказаний для ОФП нет.


----------



## Крусанова Инна (25 Фев 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Невропатолог заблуждается.
> Противопоказаний для ОФП нет.



Заблуждается в том , что грыж не бывает!? Или в причине возникновения?  Забыла сказать что в детстве сколиоз ставили...


----------



## pavelprohor90 (6 Май 2018)

@Крусанова Инна, как дела со спиной обстоят? Делали ли позже МРТ? Динамика?


----------

